# Большая грыжа в пояснично-крестцовом отделе L5-S1 11 мм



## Alexander 161 (25 Фев 2020)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые Врачи и форумчани этого форума,подскажите пожалуйста нужна ли в моей ситуации операция и какая именно,либо как обойтись без операции,в 2017 г обнаружили у меня две грыжи, L4/5 0.5 см:L5S1 0.5см,прошёл медикоментозное лечение, занимался всё это время ЛФК,фитнес(турник,брусья,гантеля,жим ногами в станке)всё старался делать без осевых нагрузок на позвоночник,04.01.2020г меня очень сильно скрутило,с трудом вставал с постели и передвигался по квартире,через три дня постельного режима стало лучше,сделал МРТ,L4/5 осталось такого же размера как и была, а вот L5S1 выросла с 0,5см до 1,1см,сейчас болит,но острой боли нет, тянет и печёт левая нога по задней поверхности от бедра до стопы,врачи говорят нужна операция, но я очень опасаюсь, т.к у меня маленький ребенок, я единственный добытчик,кроме меня помочь некому,подскажите пожалуйста какие есть варианты в моём случае кроме операции,буду очень благодарен всем за любую информацию!снимки выложу немного позже, пока не получается, пишет большой размер


----------



## La murr (25 Фев 2020)

@Alexander 161, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Alexander 161 (25 Фев 2020)

Снимки прилагаю)


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2020)

Alexander 161 написал(а):


> а вот L5S1 выросла с 0,5см до 1,1см,сейчас болит,но острой боли нет, тянет и печёт левая нога по задней поверхности от бедра до стопы,врачи говорят нужна операция, но я очень опасаюсь


Думаю, сначала желательно узнать мнение нейрохирургов форума,  а потом действовать исходя из этого мнения.


----------



## Alexander 161 (25 Фев 2020)

Спасибо большое


----------



## La murr (26 Фев 2020)

Ждём мнение @vbl15 и @dr.dreval


----------



## Alexander 161 (26 Фев 2020)

@La murr, будем надеяться что все ответят и @Доктор Ступин тоже ответит, буду очень всем признателен!


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (26 Фев 2020)

Здравстуйте, а после какого периода вы начали делать лфк и все эти жимы ногами? Я имею в виду сколько после обострения прошло?


----------



## Alexander 161 (26 Фев 2020)

@Sergei_Vorobey, добрый день, спасибо что ответили, примерно через 3 месяца


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (26 Фев 2020)

Ясненько. Да не за что. Жим в тренажере - это тоже нагрузка на позвоночник. И три месяца, наверное, рановато. А все это время не было болей? У меня примерно такие же грыжи , в таких же сроках, вот и любопытно стало.


----------



## Alexander 161 (26 Фев 2020)

Болей не было после того как прошёл медикаментозное лечение в 2017г,жим ногами делал всего пару недель, потом бросил, начал приседать с гантелями с небольшим весом, а на следующий день еле встал с кровати,что вам говорят врачи, в каком вы сейчас состояние, чем лечитесь?


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (26 Фев 2020)

К врачам не хожу. Да тут нормальных и трудно найти. Реабилитировался сам.  Сейчас в хорошем состоянии , все на мрт не соберусь, нужно сделать ради интереса. В вашем случае думаю сорваны сроки и неправильно нагрузка физическая дана была. Я через год только пошел и то с постепенным увеличением нагрузки и спец упражнениями.  Не знаю, как вы сейчас решите вопрос, но будете знать сроки по крайней мере.


----------



## Alexander 161 (26 Фев 2020)

Если Вам не составит труда, опишите пожалуйста подробно, как вы реабилитировались, буду благодарен вам!

Вы из какого города?


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (26 Фев 2020)

Alexander 161 написал(а):


> Если Вам не составит труда, опишите пожалуйста подробно, как вы реабилитировались, буду благодарен вам!


Я должен поправиться, грыжи у меня были как у вас два года назад, не как сейчас в 1 см. Это большая тема. тут на форуме много раз тот же Доктор ступин  выкладывал принципы. На ютубе посмотрите Епифанова а также где то есть хорошее обьяснение как эволюционирует такая грыжа, если найду кину.
Нужно помнить, что есть индивидуальный  момент в этом всем (генетика, иммунитет,  анатомия) но есть и какие-то общие принципы.

Сначала минимизировать травматизацию этого отдела, медикаменты правильные, физиотерапия, потом постепенная мобилизация, ходьба, лфк (все это ради кровообращения и для помощи иммунитету в рассасывании) и до полной нагрузки где то год. это сценарий без операции. 
Упражнения я понапридумывал поначалу на блоках и прочие с минимальной нагрузкой. Оказаллось необязательно долбить то что другие делают, типа становой и прочего, достаточно включить голову и можно кучу придумать.
Город вам навряд ли мой чем - то поможет, я не в РФ)


----------



## 32Ольга (26 Фев 2020)

@Alexander 161, а Вы сами из какого города? 5 лет назад имела такие же грыжи, как и у Вас по 5 мм, но 2 года назад уже имела одну 5 мм, другую 13 мм. Лечилась консервативно.


----------



## Alexander 161 (26 Фев 2020)

@32Ольга, добрый день, я из г.Ростов-на-Дону, что кроме употребления медикаментов вы ещё делали для грыжи, напишите пожалуйста?

@Sergei_Vorobey, спасибо Вам огромное за подробный ответ, очень благодарен, мне нужно для себя сейчас решить, с чего лучше начинать лечение правильное, в данный момент делаю ЛФК,Бассейн, но у меня стада неметь нога последние дни к сожалению)(


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (26 Фев 2020)

Не, в данный момент лфк активный вам не нужон и тем более байссейн.


----------



## 32Ольга (26 Фев 2020)

Alexander 161 написал(а):


> Добрый день, я из Г. Ростов-на-Дону, что кроме употребления медикаментов вы ещё делали для грыжи, напишите пожалуйста?


Курс № 1:
1. Медикаменты - НПВП+миарелаксант, в идеале - блокада (Дипроспан+Новокаин)
2. Лимфодренаж
3. Физиопроцедуры
4. Рефлексотерапия
5. Массаж, мануальная терапия
6. ЛФК
Курс № 2:
1. Высокоинтенсивный лазер
2. УВТ
Лечилась 2 месяца, окончательно боль прошла через год.
Ну и конечно правильное поведение + корсет.


----------



## Alexander 161 (26 Фев 2020)

@Sergei_Vorobey, спасибо за совет!

@32Ольга, огромное спасибо, за подробный ответ!

Ещё конечно очень бы хотелось, чтобы посмотрели мою тему и ответили большинство врачей на этом форуме, буду очень всем признателен!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2020)

> .... какие есть варианты в моём случае кроме операции


Есть вариант не оперироваться.
Тогда, как описала @32Ольга

Курс № 1:
1. Медикаменты - НПВП+миарелаксант, в идеале - блокада (Дипроспан+Новокаин)
2. Лимфодренаж
3. Физиопроцедуры
4. Рефлексотерапия
5. Массаж, мануальная терапия
6. ЛФК
Курс № 2:
1. Высокоинтенсивный лазер
2. УВТ
Добавлю Высокоинтенсивная магнитно-импульсная терапия и опять ЛФК.

Ну и конечно правильное поведение + корсет.


----------



## Alexander 161 (27 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, огромное спасибо Фёдор Петрович, Очень ждал вашего ответа)


----------



## Alexander 161 (21 Июл 2020)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые доктора и форумчане,вот сделал сегодня МРТ и снова нужна ваша помощь,прошло 6 месяцев,грыжа которая была 11 мм стала 0.4 мм,а которая была 0.5 мм стала 0.4 мм но с секвестром (5x3 мм),что это означает и какие мои дальнейшие действия подскажите пожалуйста?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2020)

А зачем делали МРТ?


----------



## Alexander 161 (22 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, хотел посмотреть есть ли динамика за 6 месяцев от медикаментозного лечения, ЛФК, мануальной терапии, состояние стало получше, но ногу часто тянет и печёт в икре,так же болит поясница часто, живу и работаю в щадящем режиме!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2020)

Динамика есть.
Если боль значительно не нарастает, то увеличение грыжи на 6 месяце чаще всего связано с процессом резорбции и прорастанием сосудов в грыжу.
Не переживать. Продолжать лечиться и ждать.
Лучше конечно применять то, что стимулирует резорбцию, но главное время и отсутствие обострения.


----------



## Alexander 161 (22 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, огромное Спасибо Вам за ответ, очень благодарен, Здоровья Вам и вашим близким!


----------

